# [SOLVED] Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi..I have SW Republic Commando..and i have this PC spesifications: OS Windows XP SP 3
Processor:Intel Dual Core E8400 3Ghz
Ram: 3Gb
video card: Sapphire Radeon HD 4670 1Gb
and i start the game evrything is fine and when i click on "New Game" the game exits and the "Send" and "Don't send Error" message appers what's the problem??


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

Can you post the full error message?

Try installing the latest directx 9
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...vHyIxy5quoW67PbrCa2lZ2OxdoHbsYcxn8O2IXFvDRg==

Run driver sweeper to get rid of your old driver
http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

Install the latest graphics card driver (display driver only)
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

Sure here it is...the title on the window says:SWRepublicCommando.exe
SWRepublicCommando.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.We are sry for the incinvenience.
If u were in the middle of smth,the iformation you were working on might be lost.
Pls tell Microsoft about this problem.We have created an error report that you can send to us.We will treat this report as confident and anonymous.To see what data this report contains,click here...and the erreos is:Error signature AppName;swrepubliccommando.exe AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: unknown ModVer:0.0.0.0 Offset: 6c707544 and if i see the technical information about the error report,click here...well it's allot..if u whant i can write it to u just say


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

did that happens before you installed XP SP3?


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

ok Mcninjaguy...hmmm...that's odd i installed Driver Sweeper and cleaned my Ati drivers than installed new ones from here: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp and i have an error message it says that Catalyst Control Centre could not be loaded...i done the cleaning again and tried to download from here: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/download/?psn=0006&gid=3&sgid=309&pid=184 and it had the same result i mean the error message...now what?


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

RockmasteR yes it happened before


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

ok, restart your PC and install the video drivers from the CD that came with your card
and try the game again


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

I installed the drivers from the videocard case and guess what...when the PC restarted i saw for a sec the blue screen of death...just nice...i preinstalled my WIndows and now i'll try it again with the drivers from my videocard case


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

well...same result :4-dontkno:sayno:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

Hey Tatar!

I got your PM. 
Some games require Windows Service Pack 3 to run.
I would say to make sure your system is stable before you run a new service pack on it. 

This is the article to get rid of Service pack 3
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950249


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

thx


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

ohhh i forgot i read this 2 days ago and it didn't help io don't have the service pack uninstaller i mean c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spuninst\spuninst.exe...this file i don't have maybe coz i used CCleaner and checked the box "delete Hotfix Uninstallers"... is there any other way to remove my SP 3? ty


----------



## KrossX (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

Catalyst Control Center requires to have .NET framework 2.0 support installed.
You should run Windows Update and install it if you don't have it. 

As for the error with the game. I remember having no issues with XP SP3 trying that game.. Did it run at least once? I remember some issue with GF8800+ and Bump Mapping
with that game, which should be disabled. (setted to low)


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

KrossX well it didn't ran even once ;( i have .NET Framework 3.5 installed and i have the latest Sapphire drivers and DirectX 9.0c installed...and i tried on lowest;low;medium and high and even highets and it didn't work...i start the game it runs fine intros and stuff and then when i click New Game it loads..than stopps and disconnects me from the game that error message appears.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

What is your PSU (power supply unit)?


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

Here is my PSU Mcninja guy: http://www.mostbg1.com/most/Item.aspx?itemid=33481...if u can't access the page pm me


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

I would not use that PSU. Fortron does not make good PSU's

Before you buy a new PSU lets first see what your 12v says in your bios.

Corsair 650w (same price as Corsair 550w)
$100
after rebate $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Have a look at my power supply and selection link in my signature.


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

ok.i can buy a new one,but i don't think that's the reason...years ago i had it installed on my laptop here are his specs:
RAM - 512 GB Ram A-Data
Processor - Intel Pentium 4 2.4Ghz
HDD - Samsung 80GB
Videocard - Moblity Radeon 9000 64 Mb
Motherboard - don't know 
and i runed SW Republic Commando without a problem and the video settings were on high


----------



## KrossX (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

Try a more demanding game, one that stresses your computer the most.
Then we'll see if it's a PSU issue.

I think it's just the game being picky on post Shader 2.0 hardware. =_="
I don't remember if the game uses D3D or OpenGL, most likely the first one.
If so, you could try using RivaTuner and limiting your shader version to 2.0
to see if that helps.


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

i tried many demanding games..I'm playing NFS Undercover at the moment;i've tried Spider Man Web of Shadows;GTA 4;Warhamer 40000 II and many more well i can play them with no problem


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

how can i limit it? i've dl it and now what to do? sry i've never used this program


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

btw can any1 tell me how to remove Service Pack 3,because it's integrated in my Windows XP and unfortunately i have CCleaner and have checked the box Delete Hotfix Uninstallers and now i don't have the spuninst.exe to uninstall the Service Pack..what should i do? ty very much for the help


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

I listed how to remove your service pack above.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950249

Use [email protected] GPU2 client to stress your GPU 
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/[email protected]


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

ohh no need...i can play the game now...the thing is u have to set the Bumpmapping detail to low and i can play on everything else with the highest setting so thx for the help guys now i'll be playing this awsome game once more and Mcninjaguy maybe i'll buy that PSU but later ok,coz now i don't have adena to do that   and thx to all of u for helping me  gl and have fun


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*

Ok, glad you got it working.

Please mark the thread as solved under the thread tools.


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

there u go and thx again guys  u made one more gamer happy


----------



## KrossX (Jul 7, 2009)

And you should've tried it once told! XD

Anyhow, those are good news but sadly... it confirms the issue that affected nVIDIA, also affects ATI cards. =S

I doubt they'll ever release a patch for this very nice (and now old) game. T_T


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

maybe old but hey it sure makes me a Jedi in my house..man u gotta be kidding me i'm playing it maybe for the 17-th time and i'm gonna play it again sometime...btw there is Battlefront 3 and KOTOR 3 comming soon so...get prepared. AND MAY THE FORCE BE WITH U GUYS!!!!!!!


----------



## ddef (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Republic Commando pls help!!!!*



TATAR said:


> i tried many demanding games..I'm playing NFS Undercover at the moment;i've tried Spider Man Web of Shadows;GTA 4;Warhamer 40000 II and many more well i can play them with no problem


Hi, Tatar! I have same problem ((( But i have Win 7 installed.

Maybe the reason is double-core processor? :4-dontkno


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

i dunno :S try to set Mipmapping detial to low and that fixed my game  try and let me know and happy new year


----------

